# Barbosa's Future



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

Barbosa cmae in last night and was like 9 for 9!!! he did an awesome job, BUT when Howard "I am the GOOGS of the backcourt" Eisley came on and KEPT FRECKIN SHOOTING and missing it really Pissed me off because they KNEW Barbosa had the Hot hot. He had 18 first half points, yet didn't get the touches he needed to in the 2nd half.

What do ya'll think about Barbosa-- 

Super Star/All-Star/Solid player/ or Role player.

I personally think IF the suns use him THE RIGHT WAY nad STOP PLAYING hOWARD EISLEY, then he could be borderline Solidplayer/ All Star!!! I really do

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Adonal 31 Foyle (Jan 31, 2004)

Dpending if the Suns stick with him next year as their starting PG, he could be a rising star as Gilbert Arenas was in his 2nd season.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Mh...in his future I see a starting spot..maybe in another team..The suns could choose Milos Vujanic that right now is a lot more complete...but also fit as a sixt man for his type of game, so..maybe Barbosa can be the starting PG... I don't think he will be a superstar, but a good solid player.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Well, so far this season, Barbosa has showed he's got serious game and definitely deserves to be in the league. 

Still in his very first season, and he's this good, I think he can be quite a player in the L, maybe even a star. With hard work, he can look forward to a few All-Star appearances in the future IMO.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

He definitely has the _tools_ to become an all-star, but he has a lot of improvement to make on his game.. I think he has a small chance of being an all-star, but if he does I don't think it will be with Phoenix!


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

Solid Player


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I see no reason for Barbosa not to be an All-Star in the future.
]
]
]I was wanting the sonics to pick him over Ridnour


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

I think he can be a very solid player, but he will never be the main player of an NBA team.


----------

